# For Dr. Bolen........



## Guest (Oct 21, 2001)

Hi Dr. Bolen, My name is Tammy and I'm 21 and have had IBS since I was 16 or so. My IBS symptoms have to do with alot of abdominal cramping and anxiety. I'm one of those people that are afraid to travel and are afraid of public bathrooms. I just read through your book and I wanted to let you know its wonderful!!! Before finding this web site and reading your book, I felt I was all alone and had no clue what was going on inside of me. I'm really glad you wrote such an informative book. I felt like you were talking directly to me! My mom has started to read your book also and she thinks its terrific. I also noticed that your practice is located 10 minutes away from my house. Hopefully, I will be able to schedule an appointment with you! Again, thanks so much =0) Tammy


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Tammy,I posted a reply last week, but for some reason it didn't print. Thank you for your kind words about my book. I am glad it was of help to you. I look forward to hearing from you.------------------Authorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forumThis input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------

